# River Song's Diary (Dr. Who) Kindle Leather Cover



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey All,

Hope all is well. the River Song's Diary was brought to our attention a few months back by a couple of our customers and after the most recent request we decided to come out with a Kindle Cover inspired by River Song's Diary. Entire cover is hand rubbed and age with leather dye. Interior is blue suede to match the exterior. We wanted to add our own twist to the existing design / color. Let us know what you think

TGIF


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My daughter just squealed with joy when she saw this over my shoulder! It's beautiful! Is this a prototype or is it available now? I love it, it looks perfect!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your daughter liked it. This is not a prototype is the production model which is available for sale online on our etsy store now 



hsuthard said:


> My daughter just squealed with joy when she saw this over my shoulder! It's beautiful! Is this a prototype or is it available now? I love it, it looks perfect!


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, I liked it so much I also made one for my Kindle 



lovesangelrn said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Being a huge Dr. Who fan I loooooooooooove this cover. The pictures don't show whether there is some kind of closure on the cover, how do you close it?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

JoeV,
I have never seen Dr Who and I love this cover!    Beautiful work!!!

Will you be making covers for any of the new Kindles?   

ETA - I am very tempted to get this in the Blood color with black inside but I don't need anymore covers ALTHOUGH I will need a cover for my K-Fire and this might be it IF you can make it for the Fire.  I could have this made for Hubby's K3 but then I wouldn't want the same thing for my Fire and I really love this.   I still like the felt and leather one too that you made.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how I missed your products until today.  This is lovely so I took a peek at your website.  Beautiful leather work!  Any chance you will be making covers/sleeves for the Fire?  And any chance the Ouija board design would be available for it?


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it and ordered one last night for my new kindle touch.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

If you notice the photo of the interior there is a bungee strap that when you close it it goes around the back. We did it this way so that the front cover design is never interfered with (clean look).



manou said:


> Being a huge Dr. Who fan I loooooooooooove this cover. The pictures don't show whether there is some kind of closure on the cover, how do you close it?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks and yes we are already making / selling cases for the kindle touch, fire, and the kindle that just came out for $79.00. In terms of the color combination we can do it in a red with black interior which I think will look sooooo hot and appropriate for the Kindle Fire 



maries said:


> JoeV,
> I have never seen Dr Who and I love this cover! Beautiful work!!!
> 
> Will you be making covers for any of the new Kindles?
> ...


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, really means allot to us when our work is appreciated and liked . Yes we are already making (selling) covers / sleeves for the Fire. In terms of designs yes we can put the Ouija on a Kindle Fire no problem at all. The beauty of our work is that we can put any design in our stable on any of our products 



teri said:


> Wow, I don't know how I missed your products until today. This is lovely so I took a peek at your website. Beautiful leather work! Any chance you will be making covers/sleeves for the Fire? And any chance the Ouija board design would be available for it?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes got your order and working on it already 



bebobthefrog said:


> I love it and ordered one last night for my new kindle touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See . . . .THIS is why I should stay OUT of the Accessories forum.



My K3 is called "The Tardis". . . . . .




drat. . . . . .I might have to spend money. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Go on, Ann - you know you want to ...  

(Actually, if it wasn't for the corner straps, I'd be getting one myself. Shame it doesn't come with hinges.   )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Go on, Ann - you know you want to ...
> 
> (Actually, if it wasn't for the corner straps, I'd be getting one myself. Shame it doesn't come with hinges.  )


That's actually the only reason I'm hesitating. . .I really like the look of the Kindle in it's current hinged case. . . . .


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

hehehe .. how funny .. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> See . . . .THIS is why I should stay OUT of the Accessories forum.
> 
> My K3 is called "The Tardis". . . . . .
> 
> drat. . . . . .I might have to spend money. . . . .


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

For future versions of this cover we are thinking of going with the hinges, we will keep you posted with that change.

-J



Linjeakel said:


> Go on, Ann - you know you want to ...
> 
> (Actually, if it wasn't for the corner straps, I'd be getting one myself. Shame it doesn't come with hinges.  )


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

This is an embroidery design I was thinking of putting on a cover. Would you be able to use this design to make me a custom order for my new Kindle Fire? Please send me a PM with the details, costs, etc.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> This is an embroidery design I was thinking of putting on a cover. Would you be able to use this design to make me a custom order for my new Kindle Fire? Please send me a PM with the details, costs, etc.
> 
> Click to enlarge


Beautiful! If you haven't heard from JoeV yet you might try contacting him through the website or his etsy site.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

bebobthefrog said:


> I love it and ordered one last night for my new kindle touch.


What color did you order? They have some gorgeous colors.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I ordered the blue one, the one that is pictured above.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

maries said:


> Beautiful! If you haven't heard from JoeV yet you might try contacting him through the website or his etsy site.


I sent an email. He probably hasn't had a chance to check out KB lately.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I contacted Joe and he is unable to use my embroidery design. He needs an actual picture of the product and I don't have one. I think it would have looked good on one of his covers.


----------

